# could this be the menopause??



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all

Next months we were supposed to be going for frozen ET but I'm having a bit of a panic.  Usually my cycle is very regular (26-28 days) but two months ago I didn't have a period until day 31 and then only bled lightly for a couple of days.  This month I have only just started my period and I'm on day 34.  Could this be the start of the menopause.  Three months ago I had my hormone profile done for the clinic and my fsh was 8.  Really don't know what's going on

Any advice gratefully received

tabbyxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I doub it. 

Perimenopause FSH levels are 25+ so that's a hell of a jump from 8 in just a few weeks. 

Sometimes you just get a weird cycle - maybe you're having one.


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Violet, thanks for that.  I'll get my gp do check levels again if this bleed is similarly light.  Just a bit unsettling, really...


tabbyxx


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tabby, i'm 41 and have had similar in the last year. And I'm apparently nowhere near the menupause yet! One month, for the first time ever, i had a 27 day cycle, then it was 31, then 33, then 29, so don't worry too much yet.


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Gilly

Its reassuring in a strange way!  It does make me realise though that I've got to get my skates on and book myself on the wait list for a fresh cycle just in case the FET in may doesn't work.  


tabbyxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

My cycles were all over the place after DS was about 1 year old hun - and they're back all funny again now DD is.  Except mine weren't longer, they were shorter.....  I was just starting to wonder about being perimenopausal (had hot flushes, very very strong feelings of rage and hormonal feelings around AF time as well, which I'd never had before - just pain, and yet pain free periods)  Anyway to cut a long story short, after 6 months or so of this, I was just starting to think I'd go to the doctors for some bloods when I had a natural miracle BFP    Anyway what I think I'm saying is don't panic too much, I think it really does take a while for your hormones to settle after your baby is born, lots of people I know have found their hormones/AF very messed up afterwards. 

Claire x


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Claire

What a year it turned out to be for you!  Congratulations!  I'm reassured about it all - and at least for a FET its less important about my hormones being up the spout.  Would so love another BFP before my body packs up completely

tabbyxx


----------

